# Want to rent RV for few days, any 2Coolers ?



## Trout-deluxe (Apr 6, 2009)

Any 2Coolers want to rent RV or Popup for a couple days for use Martin Dies state park March 19/20-24th?

Me and Fiance' want to camp, but she has some bad medical stuff going on right now, and want comfort of inside air at least(ie heat, gnat season).

I have owned a Travel Trailer and boats for 40+yrs and know how to travel, use, and take care of them. 

Its beautiful outside right now in the woods...would really make her happy!!

T/D


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

i think some RV dealers have rentals. something to consider.


----------



## Trout-deluxe (Apr 6, 2009)

Was specifically targeting 2coolers who might like some extra income. 

Seeking popup or towable, have own hitch and bars/anti sway equip for Travel Trailer.


----------

